# Jason Mraz



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Great voice and fun songs. His shows are really fun too, positive energy!

:tiphat:

I enjoy his work and wish I could sing like him.

Very clever lyricist.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Your post spurred me to look him up in Wiki, because I just assumed he was the son of the jazz bass player George Mraz. It looks like he isn't. Well, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Your post spurred me to look him up in Wiki, because I just assumed he was the son of the jazz bass player George Mraz. It looks like he isn't. Well, I'm disappointed.


He's pure pop!


----------

